# Gooch's Precision Scrogging grow



## Gooch (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi all long time, I am about to start a flower cycle that will include 2 normally grown plants, and one precision scrogged plant. 
What is precision scrogging? well first it will be called pscrogging from now on. it is a technique of flattening the plant and instead of making it grow north you make it grow east/west. Each plant remains able to be moved without worry of snapping stems etc everything is secured to the device.
Device??? ***. Well the device was invented by scott cambra its called a pinwheel (write up in 1000watts magazine), you secure the device to the stem with tape so it can expand freely then out of the pinwheel comes the spokes you then strap down the branches to the spokes using garbage bag ties just wrapped not tied so it can grow. that it.
So i had a 3 ft tall strawberry kush plant and i had topped it high and had a nice set of branches close to the same height so i decided to use her. I began by snapping her down level and attaching her to the pinwheel device. This is not really how the device was meant to be used but it certainly works well i must say. 
First i will show some pics of the plant coming up 

View attachment strawberrykush2.jpg


View attachment 20160519_233455.jpg


View attachment sk-3ft.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 6, 2016)

then i took her and did this 

View attachment 20160623_222601.jpg


View attachment 20160623_222612.jpg


View attachment 20160625_165257.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 6, 2016)

and this is how she looked last week 
after a month of vegging 

View attachment aug-shot.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 7, 2016)

now for the grow details 
I have 3 600w super hps that will be running at 50%-75% I have 1 endomaxx CMH 315. 
I use a base nutrient of GH floranova because it is a single bottle formula I do not use a-b systems as i mix in the biostimulants myself using NPK RAW products.
I have a 20 gallon beach cooler that i use for a rez in the summer 
I will be using 1 450cfm fan to pull fresh air through the hps lights and also to pull the hot air out from above the lights through rigid duct that has holes drilled into it above the lights. The room has an 8000btu window ac in the room to keep temps as low as possible, I also have several Blizzard fans to move air around. I also have orca film 5ft up wall and on floor. 

View attachment new room lights.jpg


View attachment window ac.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey good to see you back and growing. Pscrog looks like an interestering cross between a scrog and LST.  Curious why you are running your lights at reduced power?


----------



## Gooch (Aug 7, 2016)

well i had alot of problems with heat as they were all in a 4x4 tent, I had also read a while back that running them at 50 gives great deep red spectrum, had lots of success, but every time i crank em up my heat goes off the charts, I am going to try and get em to 100 again but i need to keep temps no higher then 80 i would prefer 75 which is where i keep it at 50%


----------



## Gooch (Aug 7, 2016)

That is exactly that it is, its basically flatening and growing out, then letting all the inner nodes grow up i am looking at around 30 legit tops and another 50 or so smaller secondary, 
I have also Snapped a bunch if them, to induce larger vascular and growth


----------



## Gooch (Aug 9, 2016)

here is the plant 1 week after the last pic where i had trimmed her all back, now everything is filled back in 

View attachment aug-canopy.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2016)

Plant looks great Gooch.  This is a method that I think might work very well outdoors.  I may try something like this next year.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 10, 2016)

looks interesting. 
it has enough support though eh?  i'd worry about it tipping and breaking the stalk later.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 10, 2016)

Kaotik, not only does it have enough support nut the plant is very easily moved and secure, because all the main branches are strapped down and the pinwheel device pieces are tie wrapped together. THG this would be beast outdoors for sure, especially if you veg it like I am


----------



## Gooch (Aug 11, 2016)

here are some pics of the new flower room 

View attachment 20160810_040631.jpg


View attachment 20160810_040640.jpg


View attachment 20160810_040701.jpg


View attachment 20160810_040737.jpg


View attachment 20160810_040829.jpg


View attachment 20160810_040841.jpg


View attachment 20160810_040859.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Aug 11, 2016)

Gooch said:


> now for the grow details
> I have 3 600w super hps that will be running at 50%-75% I have 1 endomaxx CMH 315.
> I use a base nutrient of GH floranova because it is a single bottle formula I do not use a-b systems as i mix in the biostimulants myself using NPK RAW products.
> I have a 20 gallon beach cooler that i use for a rez in the summer
> I will be using 1 450cfm fan to pull fresh air through the hps lights and also to pull the hot air out from above the lights through rigid duct that has holes drilled into it above the lights. The room has an 8000btu window ac in the room to keep temps as low as possible, I also have several Blizzard fans to move air around. I also have orca film 5ft up wall and on floor.



Nice setup, Gooch... where does the A/C exhaust go? Doesn't it stink?


----------



## Gooch (Aug 11, 2016)

the ac goes into a cold storage area then outside, my house smells like weed 24/7 cause i smoke all the time, i have no neighbors to worry about and im legal to grow.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 11, 2016)

Gooch said:


> the ac goes into a cold storage area then outside, my house smells like weed 24/7 cause i smoke all the time, i have no neighbors to worry about and im legal to grow.



oh, hahaha, didn't mean to pry


----------



## Gooch (Aug 11, 2016)

in 4 grows i haven't even used a filter once, nor even considered using one. I wish i could make it smell so bad that i thought i should have one, but i think that's because i smoke so much in the house its hidden in that smell.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 12, 2016)

Gooch
Very nice grow you have going there. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 12, 2016)

Gooch
Very nice grow you have going there. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you nice bud, i was in tents prior but it was too cramped for my style so i busted out and decided to go with 6mil black poly and also orca grow film, i also took the time to re hang everything properly and sacrificed a full flower cycle to do it, i would normally be about 2 weeks from harvest right now, and i am only about to flower.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 13, 2016)

and so it has begun
this is 1 plant, the bucket in the background is empty. The plant is 40"x39" 

View attachment day1-flower 8-13-16.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 14, 2016)

here is a video by the guy who invented the pinwheel and flattening plants in general, its a great video wait till you see the monster flattened grow
Pinwheel


----------



## Gooch (Aug 19, 2016)

he is an updated pic day 5 flower 

View attachment 20160818_013456.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Aug 20, 2016)

Gooch said:


> here is a video by the guy who invented the pinwheel and flattening plants in general, its a great video wait till you see the monster flattened grow
> Pinwheel



Everybody on YouTube thinks they're Steven Spielberg.
Had to turn it off, effing music too distracting.... 
but I'll be watching your thread, this is quite interesting


----------



## Gooch (Aug 20, 2016)

its my fault i told him to make it like that lol he has hundreds of videos and i wanted a compilation. Day 6 and we are just starting stage one of bud formation i am excited pics to come on lights on


----------



## Gooch (Aug 21, 2016)

day 6 of flower we have the start of the Einstein heads pooping out, I also staggered by a week 2 more plant int the flower room for a total of 4 now 

View attachment 20160821_030137.jpg


View attachment 20160821_030146.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 22, 2016)

day 9
Einsteins popping up all over up and down 

View attachment 20160822_192712.jpg


View attachment 20160822_192710.jpg


View attachment 20160822_192651.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 24, 2016)

more pics 

View attachment 20160823_225415.jpg


View attachment 20160823_225422.jpg


View attachment 20160824_202644.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 28, 2016)

here is a lights out pic day 14 from flip 

View attachment 20160827_162139.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 31, 2016)

Day 18 I have at least 25 competing tops

2nd pic is a closeup of an outside top 

View attachment 20160831_190417.jpg


View attachment 20160831_190437.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 31, 2016)

They are looking real good man. I think I saw the reason for your heat issue. You have one light in an open "batwing" hood. Those things throw off so much heat, I bet if you get another sealed hood and connect it to the ventilation duct, you could turn up the volume


----------



## Gooch (Sep 1, 2016)

actually that is the endomaxx cmh very little heat, i believe the heat issue comes from the 3 600w hps, but i have em all hooked up to  vents in sealed hoods


----------



## sopappy (Sep 1, 2016)

some really nice pictures, and the plants look eager beaver
it's reminding me of the mainlining thing,


----------



## sopappy (Sep 1, 2016)

some really nice pictures there, Gooch, and the plants look eager beaver
it's reminding me of the mainlining thing,

I'm looking at http://www.endomaxx.com/
Doesn't look at all like your set up. 
Is it actually a cooler running HPS bulb or just a vented hood w/glass?

also, glass blocks UV, doesn't plant like some UV ?


----------



## Gooch (Sep 1, 2016)

yea its just flattening and letting it veg to grow as many tops as possible and train them to compete. The device is called a pinwheel, that is what you strap it down to, i am testing another with a smaller plant going into the pinwheel earlier to see what i can do


----------



## Gooch (Sep 3, 2016)

here are some pics from day 21 end of 3 start of 4, this will be the last week of adding extra phosphorus 

View attachment 20160903_053944.jpg


View attachment 20160903_053956.jpg


View attachment 20160903_054003.jpg


View attachment 20160903_054120.jpg


View attachment 20160903_054135.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 4, 2016)

lights out pics are always so much more revealing 

View attachment flat-straw-kush.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 11, 2016)

week 4 update
I have in the past had to support branches when the buds get large but this time when flattening in my  hydro system using clay pebbles is causing me to support the plant from underneath, and also supporting from above lol i love growing 

View attachment 20160910_123652.jpg


View attachment 20160910_123708.jpg


View attachment 20160910_123833.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements (Sep 12, 2016)

Looking good gooch how wide is she sitting?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 12, 2016)

Looking good goochy mane.


----------



## Gooch (Sep 13, 2016)

it is 40" square and they are starting to flop nicely, just hooked up some yoyo's


----------



## Gooch (Sep 15, 2016)

quick update week 5 i am adding in additional potassium now about every 2 to 3 days i add more to the res as they eat it up. 

View attachment 20160914_185709.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice Pinwheel lol.  First time i see this method.   Here comes the explotion in size of week 6


----------



## Gooch (Sep 16, 2016)

yes i am very very excited to see what i can pull out of this plant, i have a normal topped plant in there also to see what the difference is in the end.


----------



## Gooch (Sep 17, 2016)

week 5 has come to an end and week 6 is now starting, we have some nice bud fattening. had to install several yoyo's for support 

View attachment 20160917_071109.jpg


View attachment 20160917_155723.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 18, 2016)

used up another 1,5ec replaced that with 1.0ec of potassium that is 1 tsp for 20 gallons. They are all looking great i will put a full plant picture update in this round. I am currently growing the strawberry kush(featured plant-flattened), then we have same timeline 
blue dream
3 pics
then 1 week behind the first 2 we have 

b52
2 pics
girl scout cookie
3 pics
and then 2 weeks behind the first set is sour d
last pic 

View attachment bd-top.jpg


View attachment bdtop2.jpg


View attachment bd plant.jpg


View attachment b52-bud.jpg


View attachment left.jpg


View attachment gsc-bud.jpg


View attachment GSC-stack.jpg


View attachment right.jpg


View attachment right top.jpg


View attachment sd-bud.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 22, 2016)

updated lights out pics of the pinwheel. This plant is drinking up nutes like i have never seen, well i guess all of them are but its almost triple what it usually is. in 24 hours they are drinking .3ec or 150ppm, mostly potassium 

View attachment 20160921_184257.jpg


View attachment 20160921_184316.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 25, 2016)

been a couple days since i posted here is an update on week7 day 1, i am seeing some magnesium def in some of the lower branches, i am adding in some more cal/mag, which should take care of it, it is showing in 2 plants the flattened and the blue dream. added .3 ec of calmag 

View attachment 20160923_224702.jpg


View attachment 20160923_224709.jpg


View attachment 20160923_224716.jpg


View attachment 20160924_180440.jpg


View attachment 20160923_224735.jpg


View attachment 20160923_224744.jpg


View attachment 20160923_224753.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 30, 2016)

Day 47 for the strawberry kush flattened and the plant at the bottom is b52 day 40 from flip 

View attachment 20160929_181938.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Oct 4, 2016)

some updated bud pics of the whole room 

View attachment b52-bud.jpg


View attachment gsc-bud.jpg


View attachment sour-d.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Oct 10, 2016)

some updated pics we are starting week 9 

View attachment sk-cola.jpg


View attachment sk-plant.jpg


View attachment blue dream.jpg


View attachment bluedream-top.jpg


View attachment gsc-plant.jpg


View attachment gsc-cola1.jpg


View attachment b52-plant.jpg


View attachment b52-cola2.jpg


View attachment b52-cola1.jpg


View attachment sourd-top.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Oct 14, 2016)

Gonna be harvesting tonight, and budwashing. I will be recording video for of the budwashing. I have made a couple but they did not come out as well as i hoped. I will be pulling the flattened strawberry kush plant only.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 15, 2016)

pulled the strawberry kush washed her and she is now hanging up to dry. 

View attachment 20161015_065336.jpg


View attachment 20161015_065359.jpg


View attachment 20161015_065406.jpg


View attachment 20161015_065446.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Oct 15, 2016)

Dam gooch that's  looking very good my friend


----------



## Gooch (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks wasnt my best performance but ill take it for sure, looks to be a decent amount.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 20, 2016)

ok so i have harvested and dried the pinwheel/flattened strawberry kush. I came out with 300grams i will be using 150 to make alcohol shatter, and 150 is top shelf bud that will help carry me into christmas


----------

